# Optimus & HDMI Audio?



## HenryHu (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got an ASUS UX51VZ-DH71, and it has a built-in HD4000 and NVidia Geforce GT650M. After using acpi_call to turn on the card, I'm able to start X on the NVidia card and output through the HDMI port. However, I can't make audio output to work.

There is only one Intel HDA device on the PCI bus, and it only contains a Realtek codec, which outputs to the internal speakers and headphone.

It looks like that when HDMI port is used in Windows, a new NVidia HDA device shows up on the PCI bus to which the NVidia display card was attached. However, under FreeBSD, even if I unload and load the snd_hda driver, no new device shows up.

Anyone succeeded in audio output through HDMI on a similar device? Is it possible to force a PCI bus to rescan?


----------



## TRON (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi @HenryHu,

I have a similar Asus laptop (NVIDIA GT630M and Intel HD 4000), but I can't start X after installing FREEBSD FreeBSD 9.1 with KDE4. After installing the OS my system reboots indefinitely when it tries to start X. My question is: what did you do to make it work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HenryHu (Jul 31, 2013)

What's your xorg.conf? I have two xorg.conf's, one is the default one which starts X on the HD 4000 on the internal screen. The other one starts X on the NVidia card on the HDMI port.

Normally I just use the default file. When I want to use HDMI, I turn on the card and start another X at :1 with the hdmi.conf. Then I use synergy to share mouse and keyboard between the screens.


----------

